# Regarding IIPTSA and CSV



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

Hi 

I have paid the fee for IITPSA membership and CSV assessment in single payment. I sent the required documents(education certificates ,SAQA certified, passport,CV, previous employment letters and payment receipt ) electronically to mail id.

How many days it will take to sent the acknowledgement from IITPSA? and total how many days they will to complete this process?

Can some one suggest on this?

Regards,
Mallikarjuna Putta
+91-9818944885


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for IITPSA last year in Aug and I got the confirmation in 10 working days that the certificate along with the letter is ready. I had to line up DHL for pickup and delivery.
Lately, I have heard they are taking longer time now on the completion, a month of more.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

As far as acknowledgement is concerned, you should receive a confirmation within a week.


----------

